# Rugby anyone?



## Nathan89 (May 5, 2013)

Hey everyone, 

I know a lot of people are into soccer (football) here, but is anyone interested in meeting up and playing Rugby/Rugby league?


----------



## vman7 (Apr 11, 2013)

hey im 100% up for it, let me know if you find some more people


----------

